# Replacement Undercounter Radio



## kmmh (Sep 30, 2004)

ANYONE HAVE A USED UNDER COUNTER RADIO/CD PLAYER I COULD PURCHASE. I BURNED MINE UP WHEN REPLACING THE BATTERY. I HAVE A 2002 25RSS. THE RADIO IS A SELF CONTAINED UNIT. THANKS EVERYONE.

MATT


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I was looking at several options

Envision e1020 - c/w drop down 10"lcd tv
Sony under mount with remote - requires an inverted if need to run 12v
After market car stereo with bracket - 05 now come this way.

Thor


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Try Cruthfield Electronics you should be able to see a good selection of kits for mounting under the counter a car stereo.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

If you do not care for the car type unit then you may want to look at Sony under counter radios. I think for under a hundred dollars they have a nice unit, again you will need to use an inverter to run it when on battery power. Kirk


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Surely somebody here must have an old one laying around







Good time for an upgrade though


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

Why don't you consider upgrading to a car stereo? I've installed an under counter Pioneer MP3 Car CD w/remote using a white marine under-dash holder for <$200. See the gallery for pics.


----------



## jtwcummins (Mar 20, 2004)

The mounting unit in the 05 is what Crutchfield sent free with my $129 Aiwa. Painted it white.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a brand new silver one from my dealer, never been connected, still in the box. It does not have the mounting bracket though.

Let me know if you want it. It is free except for shipping.

I just installed my new one above the micro.

Kevin


----------

